# Trying For November Contest



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I took a lot of pictures and I just can't decide on what picture to enter! Please tell me your preferences!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I like the 3rd picture.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I love the first one!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The one of the red VT flaring is great IMO!


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

I really like the last photo.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, its really hard deciding!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I like the 6th one! Love that look he's giving you


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

I like the last one, too. It's a really cool close-up.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Are you only allowed to enter one pic? I would love to enter more if I could!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Number 3. Yes, one picture at a time.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

nice fishies, but i think that u should take a picture that's when hes fins are fully extended and hes flaring with a beautiful aqua scaped tank.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

good advice, I would do that if I had the time and money, but unfortunately I don't


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for helping guys, I entered the 6th one. Hope it wins!


----------



## BunniesLair (Jul 20, 2010)

Honestly - they are all great photos! I am quite Jealous.. T (aka Fishyface) wont stay still long enough for a decent photo.

But my fave is the first photo.. because it is so rare to see the side fins flared in photos like that. 

Well done!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, but I didn't have to work hard at all to get the photos, the fish were very cooperative.


----------

